# Fairhope Pier



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Not really Pensacola, but has anyone fished Fairhope Pier lately? Doesn't really seem like much there anymore, or I should say, doesn't seem like many fish there anymore.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It has its moments from what some of my friends that live near there tell me, but its so fickle that I just don't make the drive to fish it


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have lived on the eastern shore all of my life. There are times when you can catch fish on the pier. When the flounder run, people work jigs along side the pier and do good. My neighbor does very well catching mullet and shrimp when they run. I also know people who kayak out by the marina and catch a lot of flounder, white trout, specks and reds. But they know when to catch them. I take my kids down to the wooden piers beside the big pier during the summer and they catch croakers and pin fish one after the other and have a blast.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I caught a black drum not to far south in my net while going for mullet, so I got a bit intrigued to say the least.


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

I have had buddies that live in Daphne that they catch specks there in the summer.


----------

